# switching to Lochinvar and away from the ICON



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I am trying out the *Lochinvar heaters* for a while

This is after having to fight about 4 of the new ****ty ICON valves on the Bradford White heaters over the past month.... 

I am starting to have anxiety attacks every time I have to light up a new ICON... I dont know wether its gonna go good or I am gonnna be changeing out the whole thing....and explaining to the customer what a great product it really is....:yes::yes: this does not give me good feelings about the future trouble shooting with this valve :no::no:

I found out that the Lochinvar heaters made by Bradford White still come with the good old dependable valve that I like better.... for about 20 bucks cheaper than the crappy ICON....

has anyone had troubles with the LOCHINVAR that I should be concerned with????.

Put 2 in today with no issues .....


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I used to put in Lochinvar, at a previous shop and had no problems.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Most of what I have been installing for 10 years is Lochinvar. No bubbles no troubles...


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't get to comfortable. Lochinvar calls their version of the Icon, the Shield. The others are being phased out.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Master Mark you going to have to start installing the ever so great Whirlpool water heaters :laughing:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*where have you been??*



SewerRatz said:


> Master Mark you going to have to start installing the ever so great Whirlpool water heaters :laughing:


What have you been up to anyway?? Business picked up in Chicago?? 

I had to change out the whole Icon valve on one a 
few days ago.. The install in the garage took 40 minutes, then the fight to get it to light, the diagnosis, and final change out of the whole thing took one hour... got a whole 50 bucks for my troubles...

some day that plastic body screwed in the heater is gonna loosen up, or get brittle and give them big troubles.....just wait and see


the story I was told today was that Honeywell has a contract with Bradford white and they have exclusive rights to this valve for a few years..... then anyone can use the valve... 

so for now the Lochinvars are ICON free... 

I dont think Rheem or any others are gonna beat a 
path to Honeywells door and change their designs over to the ICON...:laughing:...


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

I have had problems in the past with those bradfords but not for a while. A couple of times it was too late to get parts and I went back the next day and they lit right up. electronics scare me


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

I've installed at least 15 with not an incident. My shop has 300+ installs without a problem. Maybe your working a bad run of them.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Not sure what thread it was, but someone made the comment that all makes have issues, and I am a beleiver in this now as well. Its now important for me to have the best warranty support. :whistling2:


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*question*

Mark,

Since your Vans have a BIG picture of a Rheem water heater on them. I figure that's what you would install. (If I was the customer and a guy pulls up with a picturre of a Rheem water heater and installed something different would drawl questions to my mind.):whistling2:


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*Its all good............*



3KP said:


> Mark,
> 
> Since your Vans have a BIG picture of a Rheem water heater on them. I figure that's what you would install. (If I was the customer and a guy pulls up with a picturre of a Rheem water heater and installed something different would drawl questions to my mind.):whistling2:


3KP...its all good advertiseing...they never say a word.....
Lots of times their minds are already made up before they call me...

I offer them the Rheem, Bradford or Lochinvar.....I tell them to go to my web site and decide for themselves.... I figure if I at least steer them away from Whirlpool, my good deed is done for today...

and about 75% of the time they tell me to pick one for them

I keep about 5 of each in stock... they are all equal in quality
and I tell them I will install whatever makes them
feel warm and fuzzy all over..



I also have a Rheem tankless logo on the side of my van , but I dont install them.....
I put it on there cause it covered up an old fadeing 
A.O.smith logo:laughing::laughing:

got a bradford to install tomorrow down in southern dunes...


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes they are all good quality! I usually go with Rheem or Lochinvar. I don't get as good as a price break on Bradfords. With all the fuss about their new valve I'm find not using them. Southren Dunes.... Wish I can get ones that close to home. I been going up to Noblesville and Westfield alot here lately.. like my new stomping grounds for the last month.. Lot of ceiling leaks up there to fix.. good ol RT Plumbing there to fix.. well can't truely say that 8 of the 15 I fixed were RT"s handy work.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I put in another couple of the Bradwhites, and there have not been problems yet. I can't help but be apprehensive every-time I lite them.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Brad sells to pro only. Due to the fact a HO wouldn't be able to handle the warranty work


----------

